# Betta SUDDENLY sick cannot identify



## Ypopal (10 mo ago)

I’ve had this betta for maybe 3-4 years now. I kept him in a betta bowl for most his life unfortunately. He was always healthy and made frequent bubble nests. After moving him to a 5 gallon with perfect parameters and weekly water changes he got sick. His bones poked out of his back fins and I quarantined him and have extra treatment. His was slow at the time and stayed in one spot. Ever since he healed he’s been very active and healthy.

Fast forward to today, maybe a month since he’s healed and in one day he went from perfect to this terrible color. 

Water temperatures - ideal range
Parameters - perfect 
Tank size - 10 Gallon
Tank mates - small school of guppies and a golden mystery snail
Water changes occur weekly 

What is this? How can I fix it? How does it happen?


----------



## Lemon (7 mo ago)

Might be Graphite disease. Especially if it was sudden. That’s the only thing I could think I really do sorry


----------

